# 2nd Snow moose.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Notice the battle wound on his front shoulder. I tried to get close enough to put some Neosporin on it, but he must have misunderstood my intentions and ran away.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's a sweet pic! Yeah, I am sure he would have showed his appreciation in not so appreciative way :lol:


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Neosporin on it?

I thought bummer of a birth mark....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looked like a bad birth mark kinda like a bulls eye !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry guys, I got lost when my ATV broke down, it was cold I was hungry. He wasn't very happy with me.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice picture!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

